# When to start my premie on solids?



## twin4life27

Hey all, I'm just wondering when you all started your premie on solid foods? My LO was 34 weeks, and is now almost 6mo actual (4.5 corrected) and I'm wondering if you waited until their 6mo actual or 6mo corrected to start solids, or if you did something else? FTM here, and none of my friends/family had premies so they can't offer much help or advice. Dr said at her 4mo check-up that I could start cereal but I didn't want to that early, but now that she's nearing 6mo (actual) I'm getting anxious so see how she handles it. Any advice or suggestions or experiences you've had would be great! TIA!


----------



## AP

https://www.bliss.org.uk/wp-content/uploads/2012/02/Weaning.pdf

Whilst this is from a UK charity it is a great guide.


----------



## kanga

I started trying from 5months actual which was 3.5m corrected but he wasn't interested until closer to 6-7m actual. Even if you try, your baby will decide if they want to play ball or not so I guess you don't have anything to lose. I just did fruit and veg before 6m corrected. And introduced everything else except honey from 6m corrected. X


----------



## ItsJana

My 35 weeker started at about 6-7 months.


----------



## TTCaWee1

My 34 weeker started around 4 months.


----------



## Cheska

I started my lo when he was 6 month, he wasn't ready. It's not done him any harm but I think I rushed a bit and if I could go back would have just looked for some signs such as watching me eat/ being hungry.


----------



## Jes.shortcake

6 months actual


----------



## EAandBA_TTC

We're starting our 23+weeker on solids next week- he'll be 7 months old, 3 months corrected. Currently on fortified breastmilk. I plan to start with sweet potatoes & avocados- just a little 2x a day until he shows real interest. He already loves to sit in his high chair!

What did you ultimately decide? Just seeing that this post is a few months old.


----------



## kirstybumx3

We started at 4 months actual after advice from the hospital due to reflux that wasn't really controlled. We started on cereal but moved quickly to vegetables and ditched the cereal, but stayed only on a few different veg until 6 months actual then tried pretty much everything. He stayed on very pureed food until quite late though and didn't really take to finger food until closer to 9 months so i guess it depends if you want to do blw and what your reasons are for weaning early if you do. Each baby is different too, even term babies. X


----------



## misspriss

If I remember correctly, around 5.5 months adjusted, we did BLW though and he probably didn't get two bites down until he was 9-10 months, he just made a lot of mess and tasted.


----------



## kazzzzy

We started solids at 7 months (4 months corrected) Emily took to her food really well, she loved it & still does!


----------



## twin4life27

.


----------



## twin4life27

EAandBA_TTC said:


> We're starting our 23+weeker on solids next week- he'll be 7 months old, 3 months corrected. Currently on fortified breastmilk. I plan to start with sweet potatoes & avocados- just a little 2x a day until he shows real interest. He already loves to sit in his high chair!
> 
> What did you ultimately decide? Just seeing that this post is a few months old.

I decided to try right before 6m actual. She did really well with it! I have always HATED carrots my whole life, but during my pregnancy I found myself wanting them (DH loves them), so out of curiosity, I decided to try those first with her because I figured she would love them too, and sure enough she did! Now she's up to breakfast and dinner at almost 10m actual and still loves carrots but now also loves pears.


----------



## threebirds

Good to read through all the posts, Im trying to decide when to start at the moment. LO was born at 34 weeks. He is 23 weeks now (actual). I think we'll give baby rice a go in next week or two.


----------



## Kiwiberry

It's always best to go by your preemies adjusted age when it comes to developmental milestones. I personally will be waiting until 9 months actual, 6 months adjusted before even thinking of trying her on solids.


----------

